# Error 116



## jd3 (Nov 25, 2004)

I just built a new system with a Intel Desktop Board D925XCV. 3.4 Ghz P4 w/ hyperthreading. Two DDR2 512 chips. Everything is connected, on boot up the system performs the memory test and then a message "Error 116" appears. I am only allowed to enter BIOS settings and I am not able to get any further. I am stumped, not sure what to do next.


----------



## CTSNKY (Aug 7, 2004)

Where do you have the memory sticks installed? You have four slots on that board. A good, dual channel config is to have each of those in the corresponding spot on the "pairs of slots". 


Slot 1 >>>>>one here
Slot 2 empty

Slot 3 >>>>>one here
Slot 4 empty


----------



## jd3 (Nov 25, 2004)

Yes, I have them configured in slots one and three.


----------



## CTSNKY (Aug 7, 2004)

Was worth an ask.......

Latest BIOS?


----------



## jd3 (Nov 25, 2004)

Bios will not update. I follow directions to a "T" and nothing appears on the screen but the system just sits there. I give it more than enough time (10 min). When I restart it's the same version as before. 

Does anyone know what "error 116" is? Any suggestions would be great!


----------



## jd3 (Nov 25, 2004)

So you are all aware I was able to determine what the error was and I now have it fixed. I am using serial ATA to connect my hard disk to the motherboard. Error 116 is indeed a system board read/write error. The serial ATA cable for the main hard disk has to be connected to a certain predetermined slot on the motherboard. On start up the hard disk was recognized because the serial number appeared, plus I know the sound of a failed hard drive...so initially I did not even think that it could be the hard disk. 
So to make a long story short I pluged the Serial ATA cable into the correct slot on the motherboard, and I now do not get any errors! Thanks to all who searched for a solution!


----------



## CTSNKY (Aug 7, 2004)

Ouch........nice mea culpa though. :redface: 

Glad you're running, for sure!


----------



## jd3 (Nov 25, 2004)

After even further research I determined that error 116 will occur if the IDE cable is connected to two CD/DVD drives and for example...if both pins were set on master it would cause an error 116. Just for anyone down the road who may have this problem.


----------

